
Show HN: Morfist – A Multi-target Random Forest capable of mixed learning - systemallica
https://github.com/systemallica/morfist
======
systemallica
Hey everyone!

Here's morfist, a Multi-target Random Forest implementation that can mix both
classification and regression tasks.

Morfist implements the Random Forest algorithm (Breiman, 2001) with support
for mixed-task multi-task learning, i.e., it is possible to train the model on
any number of classification tasks and regression tasks, simultaneously.

Morfist's mixed multi-task learning implementation follows that proposed by
Linusson (2013).

Although it's initially not my code, I've been working on refining the
implementation for a while now, and it reached a point where I feel it's worth
to show it to the world.

~~~
pplonski86
What are use cases for such models?

